# The mystery of the Canon "Factory Menu"



## Marsu42 (May 5, 2015)

Some 6d user on the ML forum reports his camera comes complete with a "Factory Menu" I've never seen before, but it takes regular fw updates nevertheless - though reporting another version after installation: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=15088.msg146677#msg146677

Has anybody ever seen this and knows how the menu is triggered (camera hardware or nvram flag)? And probably even how to get rid of it (or activate it )?


----------

